# New Graphics Card for LR 8.4



## BoomerM3 (Aug 25, 2019)

I am currently using an integrated graphics system on an Intel motherboard. The GPU has DirectX 12 support, on Windows 10. When I checked the Adobe CameraRaw logs, I found this message:

*** GPU Warning: GPU model is black-listed for GPU3. ***

When I change the setting for the Graphics Processor, I can only get to “supports basic acceleration.”






I don't think this is the optimum configuration. When I look for recommendations for a new graphics card, I find lots of confusion about what works on LR Classic 8.4. Can anyone point me to a current source of supported cards?

Peter


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 25, 2019)

I would add further that this recommendation should focus on graphics cards that have the functionality for the new GPU enhancements in LR 8.4.

This LR 8.4 enhancement makes me think it's time to replace my GeForce 660 Ti card, which was released in 2012.

Phil


----------



## mcasan (Aug 25, 2019)

The Lr specs list the minimum requirements for a GPU in Windows or MacOS:   Lightroom Classic system requirements

My iMac has a Radeon 580 with 8GB of video memory and it works very well for both display and editing in Lr 8.4.


----------



## BoomerM3 (Aug 25, 2019)

The LR System Requirements mentioned above were published on May 13, 2019. They do not consider the changes brought in LR 8.4. I can't find any updates.

Peter


----------



## reach (Aug 25, 2019)

Could anyone please clarify what "supports basic acceleration" means? Is it the best one gets, or a sign of room for improvement?  

I have the same problem, and the same "basic acceleration" indication but with an external card:
Right today  I inserted the GTX 650 Ti  from my gaming PC into my work PC - without any effect. Neither import, nor preview-creation, nor export, not even "enhance details" shows any difference.

I used a spare SSD for a quick from-scratch installation (Windows 10) and made sure to install LR only after the system was fully set up with all NVIDIA Drivers. The Windows dxdiag confirms I'm on DirectX12. Same thing, also the fresh installation takes roughly the same times for the mentioned actions.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 26, 2019)

Basic acceleration is the kind that’s been around since 6.0, the speeds up the display of pixels on the screen. Image processing (full) is when the image calculations themselves are done on the GPU.

The specs will get updated soon, but they’ll be these: Camera Raw system requirements


----------



## reach (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you Victoria!
My graphics card has 1GB RAM, that should explain why I (and the original poster I guess) don't have "GPU for image processing". Or does it? The 2GB in the specs is only listed as recommendation, not as hard limit(?)

The Adobe Specs confuse me further: it looks like Adobe counts Skylake as a GPU specification, but I'm 99% sure it only stands for CPUs.
One could interpret the specs also like "if it's the CPU-on-chip-GPU, it has to be Skylake", but in this case I wonder if there will ever be 2GB of GPU RAM(?)

Sorry to bother you again, but are you able to clarify? Is there even a clear answer to this?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 26, 2019)

It’s a 2gb minimum for image processing, and more is definitely better. With so much effort being put into gpu use, I’d be looking for a lot higher if I was buying now.


----------



## BoomerM3 (Aug 26, 2019)

The image processing requirements cited above seem to deal ONLY with GPUs integrated into the CPU (Coffee Lake, etc). The only specific recommendation beyond that is the 2 GB RAM minimum.

So, I'm back to the original question - Can anyone point me to a current source of supported cards? Specifically, cards that support "image processing".


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 26, 2019)

BoomerM3 said:


> The image processing requirements cited above seem to deal ONLY with GPUs integrated into the CPU (Coffee Lake, etc). The only specific recommendation beyond that is the 2 GB RAM minimum.
> 
> So, I'm back to the original question - Can anyone point me to a current source of supported cards? Specifically, cards that support "image processing".


I believe Victoria already did that in message 6.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 26, 2019)

I too would like some explicit brand + model that has been proven a good solution. Probably i'm going to wait on puget to come with advise for classic 8.4
https://www.pugetsystems.com/recommended/Recommended-Systems-for-Adobe-Lightroom-Classic-CC-141


----------



## cogden (Aug 29, 2019)

mcasan said:


> My iMac has a Radeon 580 with 8GB of video memory and it works very well for both display and editing in Lr 8.4.



Do you get "Full" acceleration (ie, checkbox "Use GPU for image processing..." is enabled)?  Frustratingly, the checkbox is disabled on my my iMac 2017 5K  27" – the Radeon Pro 580 was the premium, top of the line choice (above Radeon Pro 570 & 575). 

Is this a quirk, or does LR not fully (beyond "use GPU for display") support the top of the line GPU from a 1 version old Retina machine?


----------



## mcasan (Aug 29, 2019)

In Preferences-->Performance, I changed from Auto to Custom.  Then I turned on the option of both display and editing.  Lr saw and approved of my iMac's Radeon 580 8GB.   No problem.     I also updated all images to latest process version which is process 5.   The images have to be process 5 for acceleration to work in Lr or ACR.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 31, 2019)

cogden said:


> Do you get "Full" acceleration (ie, checkbox "Use GPU for image processing..." is enabled)?


Are you updated to macOS 10.4.5 or later? There were some driver updates that are needed to enable image processing support on some machines.


----------



## Jeff Donald (Aug 31, 2019)

cogden said:


> Do you get "Full" acceleration (ie, checkbox "Use GPU for image processing..." is enabled)?  Frustratingly, the checkbox is disabled on my my iMac 2017 5K  27" – the Radeon Pro 580 was the premium, top of the line choice (above Radeon Pro 570 & 575).
> 
> Is this a quirk, or does LR not fully (beyond "use GPU for display") support the top of the line GPU from a 1 version old Retina machine?


I have the same 2017 iMac, with the same GPU. However, I get full acceleration.  What CPU are you using, i5 or i7?


----------



## Jürgen (Dec 2, 2019)

mcasan said:


> In Preferences-->Performance, I changed from Auto to Custom.  Then I turned on the option of both display and editing.  Lr saw and approved of my iMac's Radeon 580 8GB.   No problem.     I also updated all images to latest process version which is process 5.   The images have to be process 5 for acceleration to work in Lr or ACR.


Thanks for that, had the same "basic" support. Doing what you suggested I get now full support for my card. It's a GTX1060 with 6 GB RAM.


----------



## dpirazzi (Dec 3, 2019)

I just upgraded from a GTX 650 TI Boost card that was in my win10 computer, which was not capable of full acceleration. 

Replaced it with a GTX 1660 TI 6GB model which seemed to be in the sweet spot on the price/performance curve right now. The version I bought is quiet and,  importantly for my system, only draws 120 watts. 

I've noticed an improvement in develop sliders and rendering thumbnails, and driving my second monitor, so far...


----------

